# 10 gallon rescape



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

I ordered some plants so I want to make a journal to be able to post as I arrange my plants and have them grow in. First picture is my tank before my new plants came in. For anyone who is curious..
Eheim 2213
finnex stingray
eco complete
cobalt accu therm 50 heater
temp stays around 78 - 84 degrees


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

This is a picture of the day of plant delivery. Most f the plants are in emersed form so they have to acclimate and change to submersed form.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Got rid of the sunset hygro so I could have more room to carpet the staurogyne repens. Waiting for them to get a bit accustomed to the tank and also waiting for tweezers I ordered from eBay to get here. Debating if I want to have the alternanthera reineckii mini in a patch like they are or border the blyxa japonica with it maybe 2 plants wide around them. Open to opinions and suggestions.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

So my tweezers are out for delivery, finally! Open to suggestion on plant placement. One option I thought of is to have a staurogyne repens bush on the left back, blyxa in front of that bordering. Leave the crypts where they are and Alt reineckii mini on the right back. Fill in the rest with staurogyne reopens I clip off the bush once it starts filling up to carpet. Let me know what you think or what you would do.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

ok so today I got rid of the alt mini. It was way too stubborn and when I would try to plant it the plants would just fall apart so in the trash they went. May be for the better since my light was probably not strong enough for it. Now all that's left is to wait for the staurogyne to grow, clip and fill in the spaces till I have a carpet.


----------



## Bpepp33 (Feb 24, 2015)

subbed!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I suggest getting some tall leafy plant to but in the back right corner for your Betta. While the carpet will be beautiful, Betta's still have their own needs and he'll really appreciate the cover! You can do anything; Water Wisteria (Hygrophila Difformis), Temple Hygro, Hygro Temple 'Narrow', Ludiwigia Repens is one of my choice plants; easy and has good color too. Rotala Indica would be a nice plant as well, small leaves so you can have a nice jungle look in the back with the carpet in front.

I'm a big fan of carpet in front with jungle in the back which is like...all my tanks lol.

I highly suggest using Root tabs or Osmocote tablets to help your Starugyne Repens, they really appreciate the root food. Mine are in a soil based tank and are doing wonderful with that. Eco-complete is a great substrate, but it's still inert compared to soil which holds nutrients, all plant substrate are just mixtures of clay and such which have some minerals but the plants will still highly benefit from a root tab placed in there. Actually, I use Jobes plant sticks from walmart, the ones for house plants! I break mine into thirds and stick into the substrate, my Dwarf hairgrass goes wild for them! My entire 1.5 Tetra cube is a grass tank ^_^


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

I was thinking the same about the leafy plant on the right, my only problem with that is I don't want my banana lily to get lost in it. Unless I get something really dark or red the lily wont stand out. Now another thought I have is to get another finnex stingray and add red root floaters to one add color and to give my betta cover. Right now he loves hiding under the large lily leaves. I will look into the tabs and add some to help my carpet grow.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I recommend Dwarf Water lettuce instead of Red Root Floaters, none of the roots are red on either, but the DWL get's nice long roots whereas the RRF is very small roots. I have both of them and sell DWL. The DWL grows quickly, but it's easy to trim and remove so you can keep it in the corner with some patience. The frill will be enough to offset the lily.

Rotala Indica and Ludwigia Repens both are a more reddish/orange versus a bright green, the lily will stand out against that for sure.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

They wont be too large for a 10 gallon tank? I do like the red plant ideas, would save me from having to buy another light.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Not at all, they're stem plants, you just trim them if they grow too tall. I have both in my 29 and just trim and replant the tops to get more  It's super easy.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Oh..Yes, I meant the water lettuce being too big not the stem plants.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Ah, sorry. But no, they won't. You can trim out the big plants and just leave the small ones. My biggest DWL was easily seven inches across, but as I said, there are plenty of babies so you just cull the big ones is all.

I think you'd be happier with the stem plants though, easier to just set them and leave them and trim them when it's needed.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

I agree about the stem plants.. I will see which of the two will be more reddish.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Depends on your light. I have Finnex Planted+ and I'd say the Ludwigia probably is better for you, it's more golden/orange with a red underside. Rotala can get nice and orange as well, but might not under your lights.

You can do regular Alternanthera Reineckii (Scarlet Temple) as well, I have that. I have had both versions; regular and var. cardinalis which is just the small version like you had. Ludwigia sp. 'Rubin' is another one, it's a hybrid plant and nice and red. It still needs lots of light though to stay red; most plants do.

You can look into Tiger Lily or the Dwarf Lily. You can remove the lily pads and keep the leaves nice and tight, it makes for a nice corner piece. I once had a nice big one. This was my Dwarf;


It was in my 33 gallon flat back hexagon tank, so it's nice and big, but again, you can trim off too big leaves and keep it small. It actually looks very nice if you do that, you can trim the front part and let the back get tall to make a nice corner piece.


Myriophyllum Tuberculatum is another good one I have, it's a good red plant that is fairly easy as well: http://shop.plantedaquariumscentral.com/MYRIOPHYLLUM-TUBERCULATUM-RED-Lush-colorful-plant_p_16.html

It's in the back of this picture before my green Myriphyllum Mattogrosense plant


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

I like the tiger lily idea.. A corner dedicated to lilies.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

ok I think I narrowed it down to Purple Cabomba or Ludwigia Dark Red.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Careful with Cabomba, it likes to shed needles frequently, same with Hornwort. I'd suggest the Myrio Tuberculam instead as an alternate to Purple Cabomba, it doesn't shed at all.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

oh I like it.. I will really need to add another stingray to push my light to the high end of medium.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Planning and planting this tank is really making want to upgrade to a 20 long. More carpeting space and room for a nice piece of driftwood or cholla. I could always convert my 10 gallon tank for my tarantula. What would you do?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I don't know how much space a Trantula needs or anything, but I'd certainly go for the 20 long and do a soil base with the Eco-complete and some black sand mixed in for added weight ;-) that way, you can have all the carpet plants you want!

I'd wait until PetCo has their dollar per gallon sale though, otherwise, it's pretty expensive. And it give you time to get growing the plants you have now just to get more experience under your belt, you know?

Also, if you're serious about wanting to grow and keep carpet plants looking nice, I highly recommend you upgrade to the Finnex Planted+ model LEDs. I use them on my tank and I can grow anything pretty much that doesn't need heavy CO2 since I only use a supplement, not the real thing. You'll be able to grow the Alternanthera Reineckii with ease and everything just because nice and plush


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

I plan on doing that after summer, I already put the planted plus on my wish list.  I may build a stand, not sure yet.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

:thumbsup:Just ordered a tiger lily bulb tonight so can't wait.. Hopefully updates soon after stuff grows in and spreads.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If you dose Iron the Red Root Floaters will have red roots; at least that's what Ken of Bama Plants said was wrong with mine. I started adding Iron and they looked great. Then I got lazy and they didn't.

I have some of Lil's DWL in my 10; I just keep culling the little ones so the big ones will grow.

I have two Finnex Stingray on the 10 and two on the 20. One worked great on the 10 for Anubias, Java Fern and Swords. I bought another when I added the DWL.

Glad you started the journal.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Thanks, I'm glad to finally find someone that added a second stingray to a 10 gallon tank! So you actually keep the big dwl and get rid of the small ones? I would figure on a 10 gallon you'd want the little ones.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Ok new picture today.. I took some of the bylxa and planted them to the right to fill in some space. Took the banana lily and put it left background and also pulled my crypts and put them from back to midground. I have the tiger lily coming which will be in the right mid to background and also ordered some water sprite which will go behing the crypst. Hoping the fast growing sprite will help compete with the algae I'm getting, we'll see how well that goes. Please excuse the water, moving the plants kicked up a bunch of crud, long crypt roots.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Got my Tiger Lotus today, so happy. It did break off the seed so planted it and dropped the seed in hopes it can grow another and get a two for one deal. My Water Sprite took a detour and ended up in the wrong area so by the time I get it the stems will probably be dead.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

My Water Sprite just came in. Should stand out more once it grows higher above the crypts.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Loving the look so far!
I've personally been messing with A. reineckii, Golden Nesea and Ludwigia puerensis for reds with micro sword as a carpet. I need to make a diy Co2 system, really want to try my hand with co2.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Thanks.. CO2 really does make a difference. I use pressurized, I got tired of mixing diy after a year or so.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm thinking of DIY simply because I'm not keen on dropping the money on a premade one just yet (Especially since I just dropped 250 to rescape my two 20g longs) Worth it but man do hardscape materials get expensive quick.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Understandable


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Ok so fixed my canister yesterday and figured it was time for a few pictures. The plants are doing well, crypt leaves are changing to their submersed form and the water sprite just got a trim hoping it will encourage new leaf growth. Poor thing got lost in the mail so trying to nurse it to health, it wasn't in the best shape when I got it. Also the lotus is growing well but a bit too green for my liking, hope it starts gaining more reddish to purplish color. Excuse the glass, I have green dust algae so just letting it do it's thing it hopes it dies in the next few weeks.


----------



## Heidispice (Jun 15, 2015)

Subbing! I've had dozens of tanks over 20 years, but am starting my first dirted tank this week! I love the look of a totally planted 10 gallon.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

I do too, and it's amazing how much the fish love the plants. My betta gets excited every time I put a new plant in. He claims them all and the first few days wont let any of the other fish near his new plant.


----------



## Heidispice (Jun 15, 2015)

clopez1 said:


> I do too, and it's amazing how much the fish love the plants. My betta gets excited every time I put a new plant in. He claims them all and the first few days wont let any of the other fish near his new plant.


I have a 40 gallon with just sand for substrate that has about 4 varieties of plants in it, they do alright, but I'm looking to create a real jungle in this 10 gallon! Here is a pretty lame shot of my 40 gallon over the weekend. It has only a few fish at the moment. A baby blood parrot, 3 cories, and this massive tetra-type fish that my son and husband brought home that decided to eat my guppies.

Would you share any of your online sources/sellers you've used to order plants? I'd love recommendations for trusted sellers. I'm tempted to try some of the 'bundled' packs of plants I'm seeing on Aquabid.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Latest pic, everything is growing in nicely, dust algae is everywhere but waiting it out for another week or so.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice looking tank.

The first thing that caught my eye is that surface skimmer. Aren't they great?! I just installed one last week. No more film build up at the surface.

I notice you have a drop checker as well. Your plants will take off in no time with co2.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Thanks and I do love my skimmer. I think it's a must especially when you have co2 and hardly have any surface agitation. I had bad film for a bit but now get better light penetration which helps a lot.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

What kind of system are you using for your co2?


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

I built a dual stage regulator, pvc inline diffuser on my canister filter and using a 5lb tank.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

Looks great. You don't see a full size system running in a 10 gallon very often.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Thanks, I figured if I get a larger thank I wont have to upgrade the system.


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

Do you have any advice as to how to build one of these... I would love to but don't have the foggiest idea as to how to....????


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

What are the advantages of building one as opposed to buying one?


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

It's really simple, hardest part for me since I got my regulator on Ebay was finding one I wanted at a good price and testing the reg to check for any leaks, if I had to do it again I would just buy a new 1 stage. I paid $40 for my reg but it was a new discontinued so I got lucky but the first one I got was bad. There is one video on YouTube that would help and also I read a bunch of how to articles on another forum I am a member of, not sure if I can mention other forums here but if you mail me I can give you good links.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Advantages are better quality and when you build one you get a feel for all the parts so if anything goes wrong you know how to take it apart to fix or replace a part.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm not trying to take anything away from you. I know people that have built their own regulators and they work great. I applaud those that put in the effort.

This is just my own preference. I much prefer commercially built ones. There are many reputable manufacturers that specialize in making regulators with built-in solenoids. Although they don't always use the best quality parts, it still beats me trying fit pieces together like a jigsaw. I trust them far more than my own workmanship. Regulators aren't to be taken lightly since were dealing with compressed gas. Some things, for me, are better left to the experts.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Understandable, we all have our comfort zones and I know what I built is overkill for my tank and a regular aquatek would have done the job. I guess it's more of a look what I built type thing. Like souping up a car to go 40 mph.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Here's the latest picture, lost most of my staurogyne repens when my CO2 tank ran out but I'm pretty sure once I get it up again it will grow back and look better than it did before. Everything else is growing well. My water sprite is growing a bit slower than expected but my tiger lotus is a little beast.


----------

